# Induction suppliers



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Any of you have a supplier of induction bulbs and ballasts, that you could kindly share.

I am looking for everything/anything between 50-80W range, in stock somewhere in this country.

Thanks


----------



## millertimo (Jan 5, 2011)

*nsi*

NSI has one now...buy they are waiting on the final UL listing before letting the distributors sell.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Who's NSI?


Gotta link?


----------



## jpozak (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi 
Dnkldorf BKA Bully Hater,
I have a bunch of Induction lights and several in stock here in Cincinnati. Look me up and I will be happy to get some for you. I order several containers a month for my clients.

Joe 859-620-0705


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Joe, check your PM.


----------



## KGarverIII (Feb 17, 2011)

What are rules for material suppliers to post? As you can see I just joined but we carry a full line of induction. Ballasted and Self Ballasted.


----------



## jpozak (Jun 7, 2010)

Rules for posing is pretty simple..no one but me can offer to sale Induction...LOL
KGarver I have no idea about any rules


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

jpozak said:


> Hi
> Dnkldorf BKA Bully Hater,
> I have a bunch of Induction lights and several in stock here in Cincinnati. Look me up and I will be happy to get some for you. I order several containers a month for my clients.
> 
> Joe 859-620-0705


Are your products domestic based? Are you certain that they do not infringe on any US Patent existing on induction technology? intellectual property is a big issue in the induction market from what I read here.


----------



## jpozak (Jun 7, 2010)

Where is here? I am not able to expound on the law suits as I am not a lawyer.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

NSI is Tork, www.tork.com, but I couldn't find anything about their fixture.


----------



## cself123 (Feb 22, 2011)

Not sure if you are looking for complete fixtures or just the induction lamps and ballasts, there are only a handful of companies making their induction fixtures in the good ole USA, most of the lamps used in these fixtures are still going to be imported from China. I have good access to lamps and ballasts, but when it comes to Induction lighting, with the warranty you get on a brand new complete fixture, mostly 10 year warranty or 60,000 hours, it is not worth retrofiting current fixtures. 

You will run into heat issues if you do not take the proper precautions and do the proper tests to make sure your operating temperature is in the correct range on a retrofit. So many companies will void the warranty on induction lamps and ballasts if you are retrofitting your own fixtures without having them properly tested. In my opinion it is just better to buy the new fixture than to retrofit at this point.


----------



## jpozak (Jun 7, 2010)

cself123 is absolutely correct. new fixtures is the way to go unless you do bench testing and take precautions. As the cost of fixtures goes down and the cost of retrofits stays the same it is a better deal to go with new fixtures. Doing so reduces the rick to almost zero. We offer a 10 year on all our fixtures and 3 to 5 on the retrofit kits. 

Joe Innovative Induction Lighting


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

jpozak said:


> Where is here? I am not able to expound on the law suits as I am not a lawyer.


here = US.

Many induction products imported from China are stolen products just like a lot of unlicensed character or brand logo'd goods you see at fairs. 

Just because you've found a supplier in China that'll sell you unlicensed phone accessories with "iPhone" or the Apple logo engraved on it doesn't make it legal for you to sell it. 

Someone else on one of the forums mentioned patent infringement is an issue in induction products. 

http://www.thestreet.com/story/1063...uit-to-enforce-induction-lighting-patent.html

There are many products you can get on eBay, street stands, etc, but never in reputable retailers because of the very patent & intellectual property issues. You're telling me you're not even sure if your products are illegal knock offs or not?


----------



## jpozak (Jun 7, 2010)

*Induction Testing*

Dear Electric_light,
I assure you Sir we only sell dependable and branded products. The new article you noted is from 2009. I am very knowledgeable about the law suits and the outcome in favor for the defendants. I prefer to let that sleeping dog lie and let the bog boys slug it out. I would recommend you do more research. We have a wide variety of products sourced from dependable vendors that are leaders in the industry. We only use UL listed products and then we test the products in the US to make sure the specifications and claims are consistent. 
You are right on some fronts there are Chinese companies selling low quality and terrible products to unsuspecting customers. That is why we have sourcing contracts from national electrical supply houses because only offer the best quality available and domestically support our products.

Thanks for Input and I am willing to discuss and subject but when it comes to legal matters I will let the pros hammer out those issues. 

JP


----------



## jpozak (Jun 7, 2010)

*Induction Suit*

Read this guys
*Judge Rejects Attempt by OSRAM Sylvania to Obtain Summary Judgment Against American Induction Technologies, Inc. (AITI)*


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks for posting the links.


----------



## derfsaint (Mar 23, 2011)

*induction suppliers*

Last I knew there were only two companies that can sell induction lighting in the U.S. Sylvania and Phillips hold a joint patent on the product. Both have gone after infringement from Korean and Chinese companies (google it). To find a supplier, find an electrical distributor that sells Sylvania. (Sylvania mainly uses electrical distributors to bring this product to the market place). They will warranty their lamps and ballasts for 5 years. For the 5 year warranty, there is a requirement. You have to send them the fixture. They will retrofit it, and test the heat produced by the lamp in the fixture. Heat build up will greatly shorten the life of these lamps. They do this at no cost and are timely in their response. They also have a list of "approved" fixtures they have already tested. If the lamp or ballast fail, they (Sylvania) will replace them and actually do the warranty work themselves... Great selling point. If you use an unapproved fixture or don't have them do the testing then you are on your own. I have not had any experiance with how Philips works.


----------



## cself123 (Feb 22, 2011)

We have reputable manufacturers who are using chinese made lamps and ballasts in there american made fixtures. They offer 10 year warranties and these are reputable companies who stand behind there product.

Sylvania and Philips, in my experience have had more failures with their lamps than the chinese lamps. 

We sold a customer 25 shoebox fixtures that were American made fixtures, using Chinese ballasts and lamps...

This same customer liked the style of the Philips wallpack much better, so he bought them instead of our fixtures.

He has had 3 failures out of 24 wallpacks that were philips, and our shoebox fixtures are still buring bright after 2 years, no failures, and already paid for due to energy and maintenance costs!!!

And this is just one job, Philips uses the internal inductor lamp, and it is known to overheat.

The chinese lamps and ballasts we use are external and the american made fixtures account for the necessary heat dissapation, so it is a very reliable product, we have hundreds of them in the field that are operating flawlessly, many happy customers.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

....................


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> ....................


 ANOTHER BLANK POST??????? Nothing to say??????

Why do you bother?:whistling2:


----------

